# What colour/pattern is Io?



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of Io, aka Tacocat, aka Stinkface McGillicutty.

She doesn't look like most tabbies, or calicoes, or tortoiseshells I've seen. Her stripes are so distinct on her face, with half of the "M" black and half orange. She's just beautiful (to me, at least!)


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

She has beautiful coloring. I believe she is a Tabby as she has the destinctive M on her forhead.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Io's color is _Brown Mackeral Patched Tabby,_ or sometimes called a _Brown Mackeral Torbie. _ She has the tortoishell patching mingled in with the brown mackeral tabby markings. The mackeral pattern is named after the striped mackeral fish, compared to the classic or blotched tabby (with bulls-eye and rings on the side) which is a less common pattern as it is recessive. She's a beautiful girl and looove her poofy tail!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I would say she is a tortie who is very much in control of her pattern. Very similar to my Alice in colors, but Io's markings are really trying to follow lynx patterning without breaking up (although they do in spots).

I don't mean to photo bomb your thread, but this my Alice so you can see what I mean. Coloring overall is very similar (classic tortie colors), but Alice's pattern is far more chaotic than your Io. She is a tried and true tortie, attitude and all:


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

catloverami said:


> Io's color is _Brown Mackeral Patched Tabby,_ or sometimes called a _Brown Mackeral Torbie. _ She has the tortoishell patching mingled in with the brown mackeral tabby markings. The mackeral pattern is named after the striped mackeral fish, compared to the classic or blotched tabby (with bulls-eye and rings on the side) which is a less common pattern as it is recessive. She's a beautiful girl and looove her poofy tail!



This is why I love these forums. I'm always learning something.

I default my suggestion to catloverami. She is likely more accurate.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Look at that bi-color M! I love her coloring  
I have two tabby kitties, one of them Rulos is also mackerel.

Oh I saw a huge picture which is like a "guide" to cat colors and patterns the other day. Here's the link, pic's too big.

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/108/4/f/guide_to_cat_colors__patterns_by_cedarseed-d1iivd0.jpg

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your Io is a stunner! Wow, what a gorgeous kitty. I don't think I've ever seen an "M" broken into two colors like that.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Your girl looks a lot like my Azalia, who is a brown Torbie with a bull's eye pattern. Her M also breaks up into 2 colors:


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Thank you so much, Catloverami! What a fancy sounding name for a moggie from a feral colony :cool. Her tail is always puffed out like that, and the fur on it feels different - more wirey, like a squirrel's!

Lenkolas, thanks for that link. I've bookmarked it for future identification purposes. (I have this bad habit of checking the "cat-alogue" of the rescue we got Io from, and always wonder what the names of the colours/patterns are)

Alice is gorgeous, GhostTown, I love her blotchy nose.

Dweamgoil, your Azalia is the closest lookalike to Io I've seen yet. Look at those eyes! Wow.

Here are a few more pictures, because I'm a crazy cat mom. :3





































Annnnd, some video, if that's alright...


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the orange on her feet!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I see your Io also loves to look out the window  She's beautiful!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

you've had her since she was tiny! i love her poofy tail. i always wanted a cat with that kind of a tail. when i got my first cat, there was one at the shelter that was totally white with pretty green eyes and a tail like a feather. i wanted her but she could only be adopted with her brother, smudge. their owner was like 80 and died, so no spllitting them up. smudge was cute but i didn't think i was in the market for two grown cats so i passed.

MY ONLY CHANCE, LOST! j/k lol


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Are you guys tired of me yet? 

Short cat...
(with extra pooftail)









Long cat...









A little of both...










This one looks like we beaned her with the mouse 









Cinder, her tail is so awesome, but it picks up every piece of lint and fluff there is. It also feels really strange. I'll try to get a good picture of it. (And hey, next time you see a flooftail cat, snatch it up!)


----------

